# Đột phá cách phòng chánh viêm đường hô hấp trên cho trẻ sơ sinh



## Ovixbaby (25/2/21)

Làm sao để con không bị ho sổ mũi ốm vặt


Nguyên nhân gây viêm đường hô hấp bao gồm:
- Virus
- Vi khuẩn
- Dị ứng (dị nguyên)
Do đó để phòng bệnh và ngăn ngừa tái đi tái lại cần thực hiện tốt nhiệm vụ sau:

*1. Với nguyên nhân Virus*:
vệ sinh chăm sóc mũi họng tốt. Đặc biệt trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi (3-6 tháng) Nguyên nhân mắc bệnh chủ yếu do virus. Nguyên nhân do virus nên trẻ mắc bệnh tái đi tái lại.





Ovix baby phòng cúm virus hiệu quả

*2. Với vi khuẩn:*
tiêm phòng đầy đủ là yếu tố quyết định bảo vệ trẻ em trước các chủng vi khuẩn gây bệnh nguy hiểm. Trong giai đoạn này trẻ có thể dùng nhiều đợt kháng sinh và dùng kháng sinh được BS chẩn đoán, kê toa sử dụng khi cần thiết (nhiễm khuẩn).
Dự phòng dùng Broncho vaxom nhắc 2 lần /năm. Mỗi lần 3 tháng, mỗi tháng 10 ngày.

*3. Với dị ứng:*
vệ sinh môi trường, không khói thuốc lá. Quan trọng là dự phòng hen, điều trị dự phòng viêm phế quản co thắt theo hướng hen như Corticoid, Montelukast.





Làm gì khi trẻ dị ứng thời thiết

Sáp ấm Cucciolo phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp
Sáp ấm Cucciolo với thành phần 100% tự nhiên giúp bé giữ ấm những vùng quan trọng như hầu họng, lưng,…




phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp.






Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## linhlye (16/4/21)

tiêm phòng đầy đủ là yếu tố quyết định bảo vệ trẻ em trước các chủng vi khuẩn gây bệnh nguy hiểm.


----------



## Quỳnh Tâm (23/4/21)

thời tiết giờ e thấy khắc nghiệt lắm, trẻ con dễ ốm hơn nữa.


----------

